# Can You Help me



## Yesenia (May 22, 2007)

I need to know what bloodline my babys come from?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Awww...They are so cute. but you won't be able to tell bloodlines unless you have a pedigree(papers) for the pups.


----------



## bluebella (May 19, 2007)

Very very cute, but the only way to know what is in their background is by having the pedigree. Love the blue eyes!!!


----------



## Yesenia (May 22, 2007)

Thank You ..... They told me that the brown boy is red Nose and blue pitt its their any way yall can tell me if its true..... also that the girl comes from the Gator Bloodline?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Red nose and blue nose or blue pit bull all describe the dog. It's not the bloodline. Maybe one of the puppy's parents were a red nose and the other was a blue pit bull.


----------



## Yesenia (May 22, 2007)

Thank you.....


----------

